# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Phương pháp đổi File Host truy cập Facebook 2018

## viet_lequang

*Sửa File Host để vào Facebook*
giả dụ mẹo 1 đổi DNS không được bạn làm cho theo cách thức thứ 2 này nhé. Bạn tróc nã cập vào File Host trên máy tính của mình tại con đường dẫn:
*– Bước 1:*
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc
*– Bước 2:*
Copy File Host và màn hình Desktop rồi bạn mang thể Edit bằng phần mềm Notepad mặc định của Windown nhé.
*– Bước 3:*
Bạn thêm vào File Host các cái sau và lưu lại:
173.252.110.27 facebook.com
69.171.247.29 www.facebook.com
173.252.100.27 login.facebook.com
66.220.152.19 upload.facebook.com
66.220.152.19 graph.facebook.com
173.252.100.27 pixel.facebook.com
173.252.112.23 apps.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 www.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 www.login.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 login.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 apps.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 graph.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 register.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 vi-vn.connect.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 vi-vn.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 static.ak.connect.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 developers.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 error.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 channel.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 register.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 bigzipfiles.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 pixel.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 upload.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 register.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 bigzipfiles.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 pixel.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 logins.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 graph.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 developers.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 error.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 register.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 blog.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 channel.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 connect.facebook.com
173.252.100.26 bigzipfiles.facebook.com
Bài viết đầy đủ: *[replacer_a]*

----------

